# [SPN] - Do You Know How Rich And Successful You Are?



## 1 (Mar 31, 2013)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd"><head><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><title>Bulletin Newsletter Template</title></head><body><table width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="5">  <tr>    <td width="10" bgcolor="#d4ecf2"><img src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/arrow_forum.gif" alt="Arrow" width="10" height="10"></td>    <td background="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/forum_name_bg.gif" height="29" colspan="3" style="font: 12pt arial; color: #FFFFFF; font-weight:bold;">Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</td>  </tr>  <tr>    <td>&nbsp;</td>    <td bgcolor="#c2e8f1" style="font: 10pt arial; color: #0099CC"><strong>Activity since </strong>25-Mar-2013 </td>  </tr>  <tr>    <td>&nbsp;</td>    <td bgcolor="#fcfce2">        <p style="font: 10pt arial; color: #333333"><table width="750" border="0"><tr><td><br /><img src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/saint-soldier2.jpg" width="295" height="188" /><br /><br />$username ji, Waheguru ji ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji ki Fateh!<br /><br />Editorial:<br />Follow the voice of your soul… And what is this voice of your soul? Something that you would love to do passionately most of the time, without caring for any return. Listen to that moment, and that becomes a life changing moment… Total transformation with your jets full throttle!<br /><br />"If you have more than you need, simply share it with those who need it the most." What a beautiful song of life it is! Sandeep Maheshwari has the boldness to remind all this to the world, so that we all develop, together. The seeds of positive reinforcement, arising from inside, is what all of us need to make our mind a fertile land.<br /><br />At Sandeep’s last "Life Changing Seminar" he tells us, "the only purpose of his life is to share all that he has learnt with the rest of the World. To help others succeed so that, in turn, they could also share with those who need it the most."<br /><br />Do you know how Rich and Successful you are? If not, then make a list of your personal accomplishments till now, something you have recognized about yourself, something people have recognized about yourself. And there is no question that you will be pleasantly surprised about your own list.<br /><br />And then I must mention Nick Vujicic. Man with no arms, no legs and no worries. A great motivational speaker talks about reaching no limits, and openly declares he is "citizen of heaven." For Nick, fear is the greatest enemy.<br /><br />A list of such messengers like Sandeep and Nick will be long one. We must start realizing sooner about our richness and success. At the same time, remember that we are divine beings having a human experience. Osho has hammered this point into his audience mind repeatedly.<br /><br />Guru Amar Das Ji with his simple bani of Anand Sahib has explained the purpose of every sense, and how to utilize it to the best extent. We, as Guru’s Sikhs should constantly remind ourselves of our great heritage and keep on doing things so that their head is held high. On Ang 922 he further tells us.<br /><br />ਇਹੁ ਸਚੁ ਸਭਨਾ ਕਾ ਖਸਮੁ ਹੈ ਜਿਸੁ ਬਖਸੇ ਸੋ ਜਨੁ ਪਾਵਹੇ ॥<br /><br />This Truth is the Lord and Master of all; whoever is blessed, obtains it.<br /><br />ਕਹੈ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਸਚੁ ਸੋਹਿਲਾ ਸਚੈ ਘਰਿ ਗਾਵਹੇ ॥੩੯॥<br />Says Nanak, sing the true song of praise in the true home of your soul. ||39||<br /><br />It is our responsibility at this time, so we pass on this message in action to our next generations. Only then we would be able to say ourselves – wow, what a great life we are living with no regrets, with Guru’s grace… Waheguru!<br /><br />Please scroll down the newsletter for our regular stuff!<br /><br /><br />Gurfateh!<br /><br />Arvind Pal Singh<br />SPN Administration<br /></td></tr></table></p>    </td>  </tr>  <tr>    <td>&nbsp;</td>     <td rowspan="2" valign="top" bgcolor="#d4ecf2" style="font: 12pt arial; color: #0099CC; font-weight: bold;">$username<br />    <a target="_blank" href="$commbull_unsubscribe">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link</a><br />        </td>  </tr></table><br /><table width="100%" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="1">  <tr style="font: 10pt arial; color: #ffffff; font-weight:bold;">    <td>&nbsp;</td>	<td background="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/thread_title_bg.gif" align="left">Title</td>	<td background="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/thread_title_bg.gif">Thread Starter</td>	<td background="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/thread_title_bg.gif">Thread Start Date</td>	<td background="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/thread_title_bg.gif">Replies</td>	<td background="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/thread_title_bg.gif">Views</td>	<td background="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/thread_title_bg.gif">Last Post</td>	<td background="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/thread_title_bg.gif">Username</td></tr><tr>    <td bgcolor="#d4ecf2" width="28"><div align="center"><img src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/article_icon.gif" alt="Article Icon" width="22" height="28"></div></td>    <td colspan="7" background="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/thread_h_bg.gif" bgcolor="#d4ecf2" style="font: 10pt arial; color: #ffffff">-- Threads posted most recently -- </td></tr>  <tr style="font: 10pt arial; color: #333333; text-align: center; background-color: #c2e8f1;">    <td>&nbsp;</td>    <td align="left"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=40484&">Life-changing</a><br />LIFE-CHANGING / Teen challenged students to look beyond his wheelchair /  /  / ...</td>	<td>Tejwant Singh</td>	<td>31-Mar-2013</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>16</td>	<td>31-Mar-2013 22:49 PM</td>	<td>Tejwant Singh</td></tr>  <tr style="font: 10pt arial; color: #333333; text-align: center; background-color: #c2e8f1;">    <td>&nbsp;</td>    <td align="left"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=40483&">Akali Dal’s Goa conclave reinforces ideological shift</a><br />Akali Dal’s Goa conclave reinforces ideological shift   /  / Sunday, March, 31 ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>31-Mar-2013</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>9</td>	<td>31-Mar-2013 20:32 PM</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr>  <tr style="font: 10pt arial; color: #333333; text-align: center; background-color: #c2e8f1;">    <td>&nbsp;</td>    <td align="left"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=40482&">Welfare cuts unjust, say four churches</a><br />BBC News (UK) - 31 March 2013   /  / Welfare cuts unjust, say four churches /  / ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>31-Mar-2013</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>24</td>	<td>31-Mar-2013 20:19 PM</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr>  <tr style="font: 10pt arial; color: #333333; text-align: center; background-color: #c2e8f1;">    <td>&nbsp;</td>    <td align="left"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=40481&">Sikh Revolutionaries: The Ghadar Party's Oregon Roots</a><br />Indian revolutionaries have roots in Astoria: Sikhs formed the Ghadar Party 200 ...</td>	<td>spnadmin</td>	<td>31-Mar-2013</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>38</td>	<td>31-Mar-2013 17:42 PM</td>	<td>spnadmin</td></tr>  <tr style="font: 10pt arial; color: #333333; text-align: center; background-color: #c2e8f1;">    <td>&nbsp;</td>    <td align="left"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=40480&">A Brazilian Theologian Once Silenced by Cardinal Ratzinger Talks About the Old and the New Pope</a><br />A Brazilian Theologian Once Silenced by Cardinal Ratzinger Talks About the Old ...</td>	<td>Tejwant Singh</td>	<td>31-Mar-2013</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>29</td>	<td>31-Mar-2013 17:10 PM</td>	<td>Tejwant Singh</td></tr><tr>    <td bgcolor="#d4ecf2" width="28"><div align="center"><img src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/article_icon.gif" alt="Article Icon" width="22" height="28"></div></td>    <td colspan="7" background="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/thread_h_bg.gif" bgcolor="#d4ecf2" style="font: 10pt arial; color: #ffffff">-- Threads with the most replies -- </td></tr>  <tr style="font: 10pt arial; color: #333333; text-align: center; background-color: #c2e8f1;">    <td>&nbsp;</td>    <td align="left"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828&">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />Lionprince ji /  / I think that the passage on Jatka belongs in a thread about ...</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td>	<td>24-May-2006</td>	<td>1145</td>	<td>110685</td>	<td>10-Jan-2013 19:35 PM</td>	<td>spnadmin</td></tr>  <tr style="font: 10pt arial; color: #333333; text-align: center; background-color: #c2e8f1;">    <td>&nbsp;</td>    <td align="left"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=14649&">Arcade - Update</a><br />The High Score from Sinister in the Game Helicopter was beaten by PCJ .Go and ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>27-Nov-2006</td>	<td>825</td>	<td>48852</td>	<td>19-Apr-2010 20:31 PM</td>	<td>Arcade Master</td></tr>  <tr style="font: 10pt arial; color: #333333; text-align: center; background-color: #c2e8f1;">    <td>&nbsp;</td>    <td align="left"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8550&">How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?</a><br />Teesri Azadi Full Movie - YouTube</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td>	<td>12-Apr-2006</td>	<td>698</td>	<td>49958</td>	<td>28-Mar-2013 03:01 AM</td>	<td>Gyani Jarnail Singh</td></tr>  <tr style="font: 10pt arial; color: #333333; text-align: center; background-color: #c2e8f1;">    <td>&nbsp;</td>    <td align="left"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=586&">Sikhism and Homosexuality</a><br />HOMOPHOBES are the ones who need help, not Homosexuals!!!:sippingcoffee:</td>	<td>Kandola</td>	<td>19-Aug-2004</td>	<td>469</td>	<td>41133</td>	<td>20-May-2012 20:51 PM</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td></tr>  <tr style="font: 10pt arial; color: #333333; text-align: center; background-color: #c2e8f1;">    <td>&nbsp;</td>    <td align="left"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532&">Creation in Islam</a><br />SS AKAL K JI /  /  /  /  / KARAM JI. /  / Scientist have invented or discovered ...</td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-Aug-2007</td>	<td>464</td>	<td>44245</td>	<td>13-Sep-2010 04:08 AM</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr>    <td bgcolor="#d4ecf2" width="28"><div align="center"><img src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/article_icon.gif" alt="Article Icon" width="22" height="28"></div></td>    <td colspan="7" background="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/thread_h_bg.gif" bgcolor="#d4ecf2" style="font: 10pt arial; color: #ffffff">-- Threads with the most views -- </td></tr>  <tr style="font: 10pt arial; color: #333333; text-align: center; background-color: #c2e8f1;">    <td>&nbsp;</td>    <td align="left"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16932&">Useful mp3 Gurbani  Free Download Links</a><br />patiarianwale ji /  / That is really nice of you to say. SPN tries hard to live ...</td>	<td>harpreetsingh</td>	<td>01-Sep-2007</td>	<td>10</td>	<td>178932</td>	<td>26-Dec-2009 09:47 AM</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr>  <tr style="font: 10pt arial; color: #333333; text-align: center; background-color: #c2e8f1;">    <td>&nbsp;</td>    <td align="left"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8203&">Ek Onkar -Translation</a><br />Ref Pronunciation of the SYMBOL / If we give proper look into Gurbaani we would ...</td>	<td>mwadera</td>	<td>09-Feb-2006</td>	<td>24</td>	<td>138285</td>	<td>24-Nov-2010 19:41 PM</td>	<td>prakash.s.bagga</td></tr>  <tr style="font: 10pt arial; color: #333333; text-align: center; background-color: #c2e8f1;">    <td>&nbsp;</td>    <td align="left"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015&">Sikhism And Tattoos</a><br />dont you mean succint.... lol /  / or maybe you did mean succulent.....  /  / ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-Feb-2005</td>	<td>251</td>	<td>114989</td>	<td>11-Dec-2011 00:29 AM</td>	<td>harry haller</td></tr>  <tr style="font: 10pt arial; color: #333333; text-align: center; background-color: #c2e8f1;">    <td>&nbsp;</td>    <td align="left"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4449&">Beautiful Lines</a><br />“Do not watch the petals fall from the rose with sadness, know that, like life, ...</td>	<td>Humble_Gursevak</td>	<td>23-Jun-2005</td>	<td>11</td>	<td>95359</td>	<td>12-Nov-2009 10:09 AM</td>	<td>kiram</td></tr>  <tr style="font: 10pt arial; color: #333333; text-align: center; background-color: #c2e8f1;">    <td>&nbsp;</td>    <td align="left"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=14462&">Caste System in Sikhism</a><br />i might go off the topic but what about marriages according to religions? / are ...</td>	<td>sekhon</td>	<td>31-Oct-2006</td>	<td>52</td>	<td>83510</td>	<td>29-Mar-2013 22:19 PM</td>	<td>arshdeep88</td></tr></table><br /><table width="100%" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="1">  <tr>    <td bgcolor="#d4ecf2" width="28"><div align="center"><img src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/poll_icon.gif" width="15" height="26"></div></td>    <td colspan="2" background="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/thread_h_bg.gif" bgcolor="#d4ecf2" style="font: 10pt arial; color: #ffffff">New Polls</td>  </tr><tr>    <td></td><td colspan="3" background="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/thread_h_bg.gif" bgcolor="#d4ecf2" style="font: 10pt arial; color: #ffffff">Poll: <a style="color:#ffffff" href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=40189&">What are the essential elements of a grihasti jeevan?</a></td></tr>  <tr>    <td>&nbsp;</td>    <td bgcolor="#c2e8f1" width="200" style="font: 10pt arial; color: #333333; font-weight:bold;">Living in the real world. The only important elements are kirat karo and wand chako  (9)</td>    <td bgcolor="#c2e8f1" colspan="2"><img src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/poll_bar.gif" alt="Poll" width="1" height="12" align="absmiddle"><img src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/poll_bar.gif" alt="Poll" width="45" height="12" align="absmiddle"></td>  </tr>  <tr>    <td>&nbsp;</td>    <td bgcolor="#c2e8f1" width="200" style="font: 10pt arial; color: #333333; font-weight:bold;">Living in the real world and getting married  (0)</td>    <td bgcolor="#c2e8f1" colspan="2"><img src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/poll_bar.gif" alt="Poll" width="1" height="12" align="absmiddle"><img src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/poll_bar.gif" alt="Poll" width="0" height="12" align="absmiddle"></td>  </tr>  <tr>    <td>&nbsp;</td>    <td bgcolor="#c2e8f1" width="200" style="font: 10pt arial; color: #333333; font-weight:bold;">Living in the real world, getting married & having children  (2)</td>    <td bgcolor="#c2e8f1" colspan="2"><img src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/poll_bar.gif" alt="Poll" width="1" height="12" align="absmiddle"><img src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/poll_bar.gif" alt="Poll" width="10" height="12" align="absmiddle"></td>  </tr>  <tr>    <td>&nbsp;</td>    <td bgcolor="#c2e8f1" width="200" style="font: 10pt arial; color: #333333; font-weight:bold;">Other (please specify in thread) (2)</td>    <td bgcolor="#c2e8f1" colspan="2"><img src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/poll_bar.gif" alt="Poll" width="1" height="12" align="absmiddle"><img src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/commbull/poll_bar.gif" alt="Poll" width="10" height="12" align="absmiddle"></td>  </tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2"> <br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

